# Is this a mistake?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

12 cans for $1.99?
By Nature Natural 95% Meat Turkey and Bacon Formula Canned Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

It seems like it is legit. I clicked on it, and went to the checkout part, and it showed my subtotal as $1.99. I don't know much about this food, but that is REAL FREAKING CHEAP!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think they made a typo because the other flavors are $11.99, would be cool if it was $1.99..lol


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

I've used this brand of cat food but my kitty hated it! i had to give it away!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't forget they advertised those 12 bags of Merricks Lamb Lungs for $10 odd, plus shipping. Turned out to be a mistake even though they refunded me for the one bag I did receive.
I reckon their proof reader needs a touch more on the job training.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Don't forget they advertised those 12 bags of Merricks Lamb Lungs for $10 odd, plus shipping. Turned out to be a mistake even though they refunded me for the one bag I did receive.
> I reckon their proof reader needs a touch more on the job training.


True, but that was through amazon. I'm giving it a shot. Can't hurt.:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Let me know how it goes, I still have a ton of canned food that I bought on sale, so I dont need any now, but maybe they will "accidentally" send it to you.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Will do. I have close to a years worth on hand but I'll make a spot if it really is this cheap. I'm firmly expecting an email in the next day or two with a canceled order but like my grandfather always said, "Ya never know".:smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe they won't notice or they'll let you get away with it because it was their mistake! That would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if anyone else wants to try it, you can also use 15% off coupon: PERTRTS3

ETA: just realized it only takes off like $.60, 15% off original price, not with shipping combined, that would have been nicer.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

They had a flat rate shipping coupon for $4.99 up to I think 50 lbs. I ordered 3 12-packs of that food for $10.96 shipped. Would be quite awesome if it comes through.

EDIT: Just went to the site and can't find the coupon. Not sure what the code was.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Woohoo!! Package has shipped. Looks like I got a killer deal. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

No problem, glad it worked out for you


----------

